# Beretta Storm PX-4 Full-size front sight removal



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey guys, got a Beretta Storm that I bought a set of night sights for from Trijicon but I need to know how to remove the front sight. Apparently this little chunk of metal right here... (see pic)








....on the underneath of the slide right below the sight is a securement piece that "stakes" the front sight in place, I'm assuming to kinda lock it in place in a certain spot on the slide so it don't move but in order to push the sight out, that little piece has to come out first because there's a little V-groove cut into the bottom of the new sight -








...that that piece of metal locks into...

Any clue on how to get that thing out without damaging or destroying it? My local smith who supposedly hasn't done a sight job on a Storm before, figured the little chunk of metal below the sight would have to be drilled out and that the only reason he didn't continue attempting to do just that is because he said he didn't have a drill bit that was small enough. As you can see in the first pic, there's a little notch cut into it that kinda makes you think you could just poke a small flat screwdriver in there and pry it out but that didn't work.

I left Beretta support an email and a voicemail asking about it so hopefully I'll hear from them tomorrow. I also talked to a guy at Trijicon as well who said for about 40 bucks, 4 weeks time and me spending to have it shipped up there that I could send them my slide and my new sights and they'd install them. Hope I don't have to go that route.

Any help, ideas, or solutions?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Well I guess I’m just still going to send my slide and sights to Beretta and have them put them on. I could also send them to Trijicon too I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Any competent gunsmith in your area can do it. I don't like to pay more than 20.00$ No need to go shipping it off in my opinion.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Actually I ended up just buying the Maryland Gun Works sight pusher tool just for the cougar and storm that looks awfully similar to the tool that Beretta sells on their website so, I’m just gonna attempt to do it myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

denner12 said:


> Any competent gunsmith in your area can do it. I don't like to pay more than 20.00$ No need to go shipping it off in my opinion.


Finding a competent enough gunsmith who's actually done a sight job on a Storm is apparently very, very hard to find around here so it's either I send part of my gun and my new sights to someone outta state who knows what they're doing and who has the right tool, or I go this route. Besides - on Midway's website, they have that tool for $108 which is quite a bit less than the $130 Beretta USA sells their's for and according to what someone said in a review about it is that it seems like it's the exact same tool but with Beretta's name on it....

I ordered the tool because I was informed by a gunsmith in California who's actually listed on Beretta's support site as an authorized repair shop so, he told me that when you use the actual tool made for the Storm that, you don't actually worry about the little stake piece from below. Apparently this tool grabs the sight low enough that you just muscle the old sight out, take a hammer and a punch, and knock that little stake piece out from the top of the slide, slide the new sight in and finish up by tapping that little stake piece back in from the bottom and...viola.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Well, I got my sights changed myself. That tool worked awesome. It wasn't the same tool from Beretta's website, it was a tool that looked just like that one that's made by a company called Maryland Gun Works that I had ordered off MidwayUSA. And for a lot cheaper. 








Those sights were indeed tight and received a little bit of marring to slide them out but it didn't mar the new Trijicons at all.



























Oh and that gunsmith I talked to in California was either wrong or I completely misunderstood him because that front sight wasn't "staked" in place at all and as a matter of fact, the part that my yellow arrow is pointing at in the pic below...







...is actually the bottom of the dovetail of the front sight.









Now I have a hundred-dollar sight tool that may only get used one other time, based on how good of a job I did of sliding the new sights into the right spot but at least my local smith said he'd buy the tool off me since he wasn't able to do the job with his Wheeler sight pusher.

Now I just need to get out to the range and shoot. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

